# Update on Trickee



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*In need of diet change?*

Yesterday Trickee started having unusual poop. I noticed it started from more yellow urine around the poop and it was a black tar consistency. Then later on it became plain white and then after he ate it went back to normal. It keeps switching but mostly last night he had just normal except darker green poops with a little bit of urine. Today it seems like normal green color again with a little of brownish except some urine. He was also puffed up a lot yesterday and just wanted to sleep. He was eating, drinking, and preening like usual just a little more non-active. Today although he seems to have gotten better and is moving around a lot more. I just wonder if his diet of just seeds isn't enough and he is getting sick from not enough nutrients. He is also having his first molt at the moment too so I'm wondering if thats the reason why also.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

When birds start a molt, it’s not unusual to see them be a little under the weather. The dark poop usually indicates a lack of eating. Perhaps Trickee’s seed dish looked full, but it was only empty hulls? 

Besides 1.5-2 teaspoons of seed per day for Trickee, addition of small pellets formulated for birds will help him get the nutrition he needs. You can try sticking some dark green leafy vegetables like Romaine lettuce or kale through the bars, carrots, sweet potato, bell pepper or red peppers. Most birds love corn and apples, and while they’re not as nutritious as the other veggies, it might get him interested in fresh foods. Some will accept larger chunks, others find they prefer very small chopped veggies in a dish.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I tried feeding him spinach leaves but he took a few bites and then turned his head and didn't want anymore. I don't know if he likes it and was full or not. I've tried carrots and bananas and he had no interest but the spinach leaves was the first he actually took a bite out of. I only feed him seeds but around next Monday I will surely go buy pellets and get more fruits and vegetables for him to try. He just pooped a minute ago and it looked completely normal again. He is eating because there are empty seeds laying on top and some on the floor too. He was also eating millet earlier. The thing is he always picks through his food and only eats the normal seeds and not anything else. He has become interested in what I'm eating though. If he is on my shoulder he will kind of lean over or if he is somewhere else he will waddle over to where I am and look at it. He doesn't try to eat it but it seems like he smells it. Also is there any pellet, treat or seed recommendations that you have? I'm not sure what the actually "best" is because of many products that are actually bad for them.

UPDATE: I fed him some more spinach and he seemed to enjoy it. The only thing is that he thinks they are seeds and tries to spin the pieces in his mouth and try to open it. He also clacks his beak together trying to do so. Otherwise he likes it, and I put a leaf in his cage for him to eat. I have to go soon so I will see if he eats any by the time I get back.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Many birds are very cautious of new foods and it can take some time before they will try something they have not had before so be patient and don't give up. There are many pellets on the market, a lot of people seem to have good luck with Zupreem when first introducing them to their bird(s). I use them and also Harrison's pellets. If you go with Zupreem get the ones for very small birds like the ones in this link https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5911+6203&pcatid=6203&r=39 . It can take months to get a bird to even try pellets so make sure you continue to provide seeds and veggies. I chop up kale and romaine lettuce and add some grated carrots and put it in a dish and my birds love it. You can also offer some hard boiled egg or purchase egg food for some extra protein, helpful during a molt.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Cody said:


> Many birds are very cautious of new foods and it can take some time before they will try something they have not had before so be patient and don't give up. There are many pellets on the market, a lot of people seem to have good luck with Zupreem when first introducing them to their bird(s). I use them and also Harrison's pellets. If you go with Zupreem get the ones for very small birds like the ones in this link https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5911+6203&pcatid=6203&r=39 . It can take months to get a bird to even try pellets so make sure you continue to provide seeds and veggies. I chop up kale and romaine lettuce and add some grated carrots and put it in a dish and my birds love it. You can also offer some hard boiled egg or purchase egg food for some extra protein, helpful during a molt.


I came home after a long trip about 3 hours. I sprinkled a bit of spinach leave pieces on his seeds. I came back and they were gone I thought he dug them deeper in the seeds but he actually ate it. He didn't touch he seeds though which I'm pretty sure he will later on tonight near his late dinner time. I'm still gonna try other fruits and vegetables though and see if theres maybe a weekly variety change I could have. I will probably start pellets and stuff next week sometime. But I'm trying to get him a schedule so he understands when he eats and stuff.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the poop that he has done today and the complete urine has been that way since I got home. Maybe it's just the spinach that he ate I have no clue. I have no way of reaching a vet as for the 24 hour vet doesn't take birds and also most of the vets are closed even the avian vet which is way too far away. I'm turning towards the fact he probably has something wrong with his liver or kidneys. His diet of only seeds for about 3 weeks probably caused it. Especially "cheap" branded seeds, I'm hoping the damage isn't too bad and maybe switching up his diet could make it better. I checked his cage and found a pile of seeds and his spinach leave I left for him on top of it with bite marks. I think he enjoys the spinach so I will end up putting that in for now. I will also switch the brand of seeds and add pellets. He seems very happy and is interacting with head tilts and a bit of chirps every once in a while. He preens almost every 30 minutes and mostly sits and sleeps since there really isn't nothing to do. He also is beak grinding a lot tonight more than usual.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

It seems as his poop is a roller coaster. Switching from white to normal and it does that most of the day. I found his favorite vegetable for now is spinach I left a leaf in his cage and he willing ate it without being hand fed. After sleeping he seems more alert today and not fluffy. I'm pretty sure his poor diet and molting at the same time had lead to it. I've heard molting makes their immune system weaker so I suggest he isn't getting enough vitamins. I'll see if a new more healthier diet change will help him. I researched more about overweight birds and underweight birds. I felt his keel bone and it was really sharp. He is underweight and needs to eat more. I'm gonna try to addition more things and encourage him to eat more. I think he is eating less than he should. He is eating about half a teaspoon of seeds maybe even less.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding Trickee's health and diet into one. 
Please use this thread only for any additional updates regarding those topics. 

If you are concerned about Trickee being underweight, add some flax seed to his seed mix as it is higher in fat content.

I'd also suggest you have him examined by an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" checkup.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment. If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then the next best option is an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.

Avian Physical Examination

Nutritional Diseases

Healthy Diet for your Budgie

The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.

I would recommend you cut back on feeding spinach to once or twice a week.

Spinach and Parsley contain oxalic acid which binds to calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys.
Too much oxalic acid can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds.

Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:

kale
chard
collard greens
fresh beet greens
fresh mustard greens
fresh turnip greens
endive
romaine
watercress
fresh sprouts
chickweed and dandelion leaves (ensure they have not been chemically treated)

*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've merged your two threads regarding Trickee's health and diet into one.
> Please use this thread only for any additional updates regarding those topics.
> 
> If you are concerned about Trickee being underweight, add some flax seed to his seed mix as it is higher in fat content.
> ...


I left him in his cage for more than usual so he could be able to eat and he has. He also is starting to make weird noises. Like a chirp and then a mumbled one. I think he is trying to learn how to sing because I heard him try earlier. Every so often he will open his mouth and try to sing. It comes out as a bit of a sing for about 30 seconds and then he stops.

I called the avian vet they suspect he probably is having liver issues because of bacteria or because of him being underweight. They said to wait and see if it continues and if it does to bring him in. But as far as I can tell he is getting better. His poop is back to normal for a longer period of time and has not switched at all today. He's more back to his usual self and is chirping, running around, and interacting with things. I am also starting a fund for the vet and I have plans to get him there so incase anything ever happens I will be prepared.

UPDATE: His poop has been completely normal today and I'm happy. Nothing weird has appeared and he's chirping and running around and eating like usual. I just got to keep it this way.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Today has gone well, his poop has been completely normal nothing wrong at all. I've also devised a feeding schedule so he knows when to go back to his cage and eat. I want him to understand the routine of when its sleep time and when its time to come out or eat. I took him back to his cage every 2 hours and let him sit in there on his favorite perch or let him get food and a drink or so for about an hour and then he would either come out at the edge and wait for me to pick him up or I would come and get him. He has ate about 3-4 times today but after the first time I had to take the spinach out because thats all he was interested in and then after that he started to eat his seeds.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s always good to establish a routine. Don’t worry though if it’s not adhered to exactly; as long as he gets the general idea. Good to hear that Trickee is well . Great that he ate the spinach! Keep trying with other veggies too. I bet it won’t be too long until he tries something else. The dark green and orange vegetables contain the most nutrition. Broccoli, kale, romaine, carrots, butternut squash, sweet potato, etc. are some suggestions you can try. The squash is kind of large, so you and your family might have to partake as well .


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> It's always good to establish a routine. Don't worry though if it's not adhered to exactly; as long as he gets the general idea. Good to hear that Trickee is well . Great that he ate the spinach! Keep trying with other veggies too. I bet it won't be too long until he tries something else. The dark green and orange vegetables contain the most nutrition. Broccoli, kale, romaine, carrots, butternut squash, sweet potato, etc. are some suggestions you can try. The squash is kind of large, so you and your family might have to partake as well .


Today his poop was normal it took a yellowish turn came back to green. He's been not wanting to eat but he still is eating. He also is drinking I caught him a few times stick his head in and then out. Also I heard there are different types of budgies like pied? Could you tell me what kind Trickee is. I understand also that some budgies don't ever get big and fluffy and stay skinny and I think thats kinda what Trickee is heading for. I put a lamp next to his cage to give him warmth I don't leave it on long though about an hour and then I turn it off. He is sleeping on one leg again which I haven't see for almost 3 days now. I'm going to try broccoli and sweet potatoes some type of fruit I'm thinking mangos. I'm thinking that this has nothing to do with his liver and he just is having Vitamin A deficiency, which then is probably messing with his liver. Otherwise he is doing better and I will work on changing his diet to see if that helps. Also I have a mite thingy that I put in his cage when I first bought him because the petstore recommended it. I've been kind of doubting it's good for him. It's a circle with holes that puts out a horrible scent like a toilet cleaner scent. I would personally not wanna be in a cage with that type of smell. But I'm not sure if it's a bad idea to take it out or not. Theres a link to it https://goo.gl/yFqjPU I shortened it because it was long. Here is also a link to the seeds I'm feeding him now https://goo.gl/BazPKV I only got it for a starter because I wasn't really sure what was the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please remove the "Bird Protector" from the cage immediately. Those should never be used with budgies. 
Pet stores often give incorrect advice when it comes to their recommendations with regard to what to use with birds. 
Just because a pet store is selling a product does not mean it is safe.*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please remove the "Bird Protector" from the cage immediately. Those should never be used with budgies.
> Pet stores often give incorrect advice when it comes to their recommendations with regard to what to use with birds.
> Just because a pet store is selling a product does not mean it is safe.*


So is there another way to protect from mites or is it fine to just ignore it?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If Trickee doesn’t have mites now, don’t worry . He won’t “get” them unless he’s exposed to another bird who has them . As mentioned, the product is potentially harmful.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> If Trickee doesn't have mites now, don't worry . He won't "get" them unless he's exposed to another bird who has them . As mentioned, the product is potentially harmful.


I've noticed on his beak a greenish blackish line and it goes around his beak. I researched and found nothing. Is it just a normal thing? Also I have found a way to encourage him to eat. The lamp I put next to his cage somehow encourages him to eat. I turned it off and he stopped eating and I was confused and then turned it on and he continued eating. And with it on he ate A LOT way more than I've seen him eat in the past 3 days. The whole top of his food bowl was covered in hulls and it even got on the floor of his cage.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I went out and bought new food for Trickee. The first one I got is https://goo.gl/WY2pGy just plain seeds and I got this which Cody recommended https://goo.gl/SV7YVV. I added 2 tablespoons of plain seeds and then one of the ZuPreem and left him in his cage to see if he would try it. Addition to that I got mangos and broccoli and I cut a little bit off the broccoli and sprinkled it on his food. I will try mangos later but today he has been a happy boy.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear . You’re doing a good job with Trickee :thumbsup:. 

I’m not sure what you’re referring to about a greenish blackish line around his beak. It’s probably harmless staining from a toy or food is my guess. I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm glad Trickee is happy. The Zupreem pellets are great. My birds love them, as Di many other budgies so hopefully little Trickee will like them too. As for the vegetables, just keep on trying. Sooner or later you'll find a list of veggies that Trickee likes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> I'm glad Trickee is happy. The Zupreem pellets are great. My birds love them, as Di many other budgies so hopefully little Trickee will like them too. As for the vegetables, just keep on trying. Sooner or later you'll find a list of veggies that Trickee likes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He tried the seeds and didn't touch the pellets. I think colored things sort of scare him. But I think one day he will be hungry enough to try them and realize they are good. He also was confused on the broccoli. I gave him some and then he spit it out and shaked his head. I'm wondering if it's because the texture is weird or maybe he doesn't like the taste.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Great to hear . You're doing a good job with Trickee :thumbsup:.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're referring to about a greenish blackish line around his beak. It's probably harmless staining from a toy or food is my guess. I wouldn't worry.


Here is a link to a photo its not the best because he doesn't wanna stay still https://i.imgur.com/ZjTHiDo.jpg It's sort of a line that goes down his beak on both sides.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s hard to see because of the blur. I know budgies are often hard to take pics of because they’re often moving around fast. If it’s not stained, then I think it’s normal pigmentation. Some budgies have a small amount of darker colored areas. At any rate, I honestly don’t think it’s anything that is “wrong”.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I was looking through Amazon to find something new for Trickee. As for the moment he is always sitting around and not engaging in anything. I wanted to find stuff that would encourage him to play and get exercise. I found this https://goo.gl/tdsX79 because he likes to bite things and this could be something he could chew on. I also found this https://goo.gl/6pNGm9 and wanted to see if it was a good idea to add to his diet since he is molting. I also found a clicker to try and clicker train him as he is good at stepping up and also the command turn around but he still needs guidance. Also could you guys recommend any toys? At the moment he just perches around my bedroom and he has a swing that he sometimes swings on, but that's about it.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

As far as chewing toys, I highly recommend Little Blue Bird Toys (www.littlebluebirdtoys.com). This lady is in Canada and makes all the toys herself. She gets all parts from reputable people who sell natural, bird safe toy parts. If you specifically look at the section of balsa wood toys, which are easy for budgies to chew, you'll find a lot to choose from and if Trickee is anything like my two, he'll love them. I've never seen my two get so excited over toys. They absolutely LOVE them. As I said this lady is in Canada but she ships worldwide and her prices are very reasonable.

** I do not know this lady personally or have any connection with her company. This is my honest opinion on her toys, service and prices based on my experience (& my birds').

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Yesterday Trickee started having this weird thing when he poops he will make a weird noise. Like a small squeak or a unexplainable noise. Not like he's hurting it's weird. His poop is completely normal though and he's eating and drinking normal. I let him in the cage about 5 times throughout the day for a break and leave him in there for a while. Otherwise everything is normal and he's happy and running around.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good to hear Trickee seems fine . Sometimes they just do little things that us humans might think is strange . I’m glad to hear your little friend is doing well. Great to hear you’re setting up a vet fund too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Trickee is starting to communicate more. Last night I was at my desk and he was in his cage eating his really late dinner. I didn't realize he ate that much and wasn't concerned about his food bowl. After 5-6 minutes I heard his claws on the ladder and then he chirped. I looked and he went back to his food bowl and then a minute later he came back out and chirped louder and ran back in to his food bowl in stuck his head in his food bowl and started chirping. I went over to look and saw the food bowl was just empty seeds. I would have checked it before he went to bed, but I'm glad he knows how to communicate.


----------

